# Need help on patches



## Twin Fist (Feb 25, 2009)

need a supplier of good quality, CHEAP patches, I dont need to order 100's at a time, so the cost is killing me, thanks in advance for any ideas you guys have.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 25, 2009)

http://symbolixpatches.com/
I HIGHLY recommend that company.  They do any quantity, but the more, the cheaper they get.
I just got in another order of 100 from them two days ago.

They tie the cheapest in price that I found, and they take PayPal (or money order/check).  I like that they take PayPal.  PayPal would hold them accountable if they tried to keep my money.

The patches they made for me have very tight, nice stitching and wash well.  The colors don't fade and they look incredible.

BTW, they do free setup, free shipping, free artwork, and do price matching.

Tell them that Johnny Hughes in North Augusta, SC recommended you.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a decent scan, but the white background is completely white in person.

AoG


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 26, 2009)

i hate this.

want one? thats $150
want 12? thats $150
want 50? thats $150
want 100? thats $150


WTH!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 26, 2009)

I use these folks for work. They can work in smaller numbers. I'm pretty sure they can do patches, since they print on anything else.

Dogfish


----------



## kosho (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.prowincorp.com/

I been working with them for about 3 years now. good stuff 

All kinds of items.

good patches and Gis and belt. and many other things. 

Kosho

call them they will work with you.
also tell them Bonk Sensei from Orange ma passed it on...


----------

